
An Open Letter to the Uber Board and Investors (from Mitch and Freada Kapor) - _pius
https://medium.com/@mitch_freada/an-open-letter-to-the-uber-board-and-investors-2dc0c48c3a7#.ujloha8gv
======
CarolineW
There are now at least five submissions of this, and at least two of them have
at least one comment. Here are a few ...

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13717321](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13717321)
(14 pts, 3 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13717066](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13717066)
(7 pts, 1 comment)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13717016](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13717016)
(The original, 2 pts)

Mods - please, make a decision to avoid a split discussion.

